# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoederverzakking/Prolapsus Uteri - Artikel

## Agnes574

Baarmoederverzakking of prolapsus uteri , verplaatsing van de baarmoeder naar beneden door de druk van de ingewanden


*BAARMOEDERVERZAKKING:* Een baarmoederverzakking wordt veroorzaakt doordat de steunweefsels en banden waarmee de baarmoeder op haar plaats wordt gehouden, niet goed meer functioneren. Boven: de normale ligging van de baarmoeder; in deze toestand wordt de baarmoeder ondersteund door onder andere de bekkenbodemspier die als een brede band van voor naar achter loopt.

*Oorzaak*
De verzakking ontstaat geleidelijk doordat het steunapparaat van de baarmoeder tekortschiet, door uitrekking van de banden na één of meer moeilijke bevallingen of door overmatige belasting (veel staan, chronisch hoesten).

*Symptomen*
Symptomen zijn een `zwaar gevoel' in de buik, moeilijkheden bij het urineren, jeuk en afscheiding uit de schede. In extreme gevallen kan de baarmoeder zelfs buiten het lichaam uitzakken.

*Behandeling*
Een verzakking kan soms gecorrigeerd worden door het inbrengen van een pessarium (= ring) in de schede, in andere gevallen is operatief ingrijpen nodig. De operatie wordt soms uitgesteld als de vrouw nog kinderen wenst. Een bevalling kan namelijk het effect van de operatie tenietdoen.


Tekst: © Uitgeverij Het Spectrum bv, 2006 
(bron: kiesbeter.nl/medische informatie)

----------

